# My First Case Mods



## legion1capone (May 5, 2014)

I've been working on improving my cases airflow and cooling on my Rosewill THOR V2.

Mods:
Lower HDD cage removed
Relocated HDD's to Hotswap cage in Drive bays (with fan)
Front honeycomb grill removed
Front side intakes vents made functional
NZXT red sleeved led kit 2m

I have 3 BitFenix Spectre Pro 230mm and 3 BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm on order.


----------



## legion1capone (May 5, 2014)

The rest of the pics


----------



## legion1capone (May 6, 2014)

Look what I got in the mail, and they really did improve my temps! My average CPU temp dropped from 28C to 26C and my hottest core dropped from 40-41C to 36C at idle. With an Ambient air temp of 21C. 6C over ambient I'm happy with that at idle for air cooling. I will post my prime 95 and Battlefield 4 temps next.


----------



## jgunning (May 6, 2014)

One thing..Run the CPU connector cable up behind the motherboard, with the amount of slack that is there it should reach the motherboard fine, and it would look 100x better


----------



## legion1capone (May 6, 2014)

I actually did that while I was in their. All I had to do was flip my PSU over and that gave me the extra inches I needed to be able to run it behind the motherboard. Yes it does look much better. I hated it right their in plain view!



jgunning said:


> One thing..Run the CPU connector cable up behind the motherboard, with the amount of slack that is there it should reach the motherboard fine, and it would look 100x better


----------



## legion1capone (May 6, 2014)

Battlefield 4 Temps:

*Fans on low=*




*
Fans on high=*




With the fans on high, once again the CPU does not benefit much but the GPU surely does. How does a push/pull setup affect cooling temps on a 3570K and hyper 212 EVO with fans like the BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm's?


----------



## jgunning (May 6, 2014)

legion1capone said:


> I actually did that while I was in their. All I had to do was flip my PSU over and that gave me the extra inches I needed to be able to run it behind the motherboard. Yes it does look much better. I hated it right their in plain view!


Nice one! Good looking build though! nice work 



JG


----------



## Devon68 (May 6, 2014)

It looks very nice. I would only change 2 things:
1. Try to route the 8 pin EPS behind the mobo
2. Put the SSD and close the hole where the HDD's were like this or similarly.


----------



## legion1capone (May 6, 2014)

I really like that ssd mount idea! When I was installing everything I noticed how if it was covered right there it would give me allot more room for cable management. Looks like I'll get the tape measure out and buy some scrap metal from work.


----------



## legion1capone (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Devon68 (May 6, 2014)

While the bitfenix fans are beautiful and look great but why did you replace the 2 noctua fans?Were they old? I thought noctua is the best.


----------



## legion1capone (May 6, 2014)

I actually RMA'd them with newegg to get these. They push more CFM and air pressure is about the same. But they look way better. I agree with everyone that Noctua makes great fans and they do just as good of a job of cooling as these but they are hideous! I wanted white fans to reflect the red leds a bit and my 230mm's to be led also. When I have all of these fans turned down they are very quiet just like the Noctua's, and when I game I turn my fans up anyways so either way Noctua's/competition they are going to make an audible sound. At least with my case because it is so open.


----------



## legion1capone (May 9, 2014)

Just ordered my ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV Enthusiast GPU Cooler and Asus P8Z77-V motherboard! I wanted a maximus or pro board but they are getting to hard to find in stock and too expensive.


----------



## legion1capone (May 11, 2014)

I am contemplating making a new side panel with 2 230mm fans and clear plexi. They will both be red LED fans.


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

Why not just get a box fan from Wal-Mart and attach it to the side of your PC.


----------



## legion1capone (May 13, 2014)

Hahaha lol


t_ski said:


> Why not just get a box fan from Wal-Mart and attach it to the side of your PC.


----------



## legion1capone (May 18, 2014)

Got some goodies in the mail! Asus P8Z77-V motherboard and Artic Cooling GPU cooler


----------



## legion1capone (May 18, 2014)

The first stage of turning up the multiplier and I was able to get 4.3ghz. 4.4ghz caused a blue screen. I will be trying to get to 4.5ghz in the next few weeks.

Temps during Prime95 stress test on low:





Temps during Prime95 stress test on high:


----------



## legion1capone (May 25, 2014)

Just overclocked my CPU to 4.3ghz and my MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr ii to 875mhz! Not bad for my first attempt. I can now play BF4 on ultra without any hiccups in game. Before I had to keep it on high. FYI I did not touch the core voltage on the CPU. I used Unigine Valley, MSI Kombustor, Passmark and Prime95.


----------



## legion1capone (May 25, 2014)

Unigine Valley score on ExtremeHD 1920x1080:





Unigine Valley score on 1920x1200:


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2014)

Nice, although i remember when a mod required things like cutting shit up as changing a few fans and removing a filter ? aint no mod really but nice job putting it together...


Buy a Dremel and get creative


----------



## legion1capone (May 25, 2014)

More of a complete build thread. I will be modding more when time and money permits it. Overclocking is free lol



AsRock said:


> Nice, although i remember when a mod required things like cutting shit up


----------



## Vario (May 25, 2014)

legion1capone said:


> I am contemplating making a new side panel with 2 230mm fans and clear plexi. They will both be red LED fans.
> 
> View attachment 56577


Would you cut the stock metal panel and attach?


----------



## legion1capone (May 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> Would you cut the stock metal panel and attach?



Most likely. Possibly make a whole new custom side panel


----------



## legion1capone (May 25, 2014)




----------



## legion1capone (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## agsz (Mar 24, 2015)

OP; how did you seat that fan in the optical drive bay?


----------



## legion1capone (May 7, 2017)

Well it's been a long time since I've been on here and have a few changes that were just made. I first went from the 580 then to a EVGA 1070 ftw and just yesterday I went to a Asus strix oc 1080 ti. I also removed all drive bays from the front of the case and temporarily mounted my hit swap hdd cage down on the floor. It works for now until I can upgrade to z270 with all nvme and ssd drives. Once the drive bays we're removed I mounted another 230mm fan in it's place. So now I am running 4 230mm case fans and one 140mm in the rear (which I actually don't feel I need).
I will post pics in a bit.


----------



## legion1capone (May 7, 2017)




----------



## legion1capone (May 7, 2017)

Idle temps:


 

 
Max temps during benchmarks was 59°c before I installed the second fan up front.


 

 

 

 

 I have the Asus strix oc 1080 ti at
+62mhz GPU boost clock
100% voltage
+550mhz memory clock (can go higher)
Power target set at 120%
GPU temp set at 90°c
Custom fan profile set to go 100% at 67°c and 36% at 56°c


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 20, 2017)

Like the progression from the start to now - great work!


----------

